# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  The Ideal Physique - Bill Davey

## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## vector

I agree with you. When he's ripped, he has a nearly perfect physique.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by vector_ 
> *I agree with you. When he's ripped, he has a nearly perfect physique.*


Just incredible, he's a good guy too, not stuck up or anything. I have a friend who has used him as a personal trainer. Very knowlegeable and smart guy. 

Its hard to believe someone that good looking would be that nice of a guy.

----------


## broncojosh

He is where I want to be. Big but not uncomfortable. I wonder what his stats are? Wonder what I would have to weight/bf% to look like that....hmm....

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## Canes4Ever

7

----------


## Canes4Ever

8

----------


## Canes4Ever

9

----------


## Tedmax195

your right broncojosh that is what i would LOVE to look like. Good shape not too big but not small either. Does anyone know what his stats are??

----------


## Canes4Ever

10

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## Canes4Ever

16

----------


## Canes4Ever

17

----------


## Canes4Ever

18

----------


## solid90062

Shit I just wanna know what his cycles are!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by solid90062_ 
> *Shit I just wanna know what his cycles are!*


According to Bill Davey, he say's he is clean....I take that with a grain of salt. He may be clean NOW, but you don't look like that, not even with BigKev genes without doing some gear, sometime in your life.

----------


## SUPERDAVE

HE IS CLEAN!! he is an absolute freak.. He works out and does personal training at my gym. He is one of the nicest guys i know. He is cutting right now for a contest in California. He is a monster. I would guess 6 foot 2 around 230. His body fat is around 12 percent. His calves are incredible. 18+ inches perfect. small ankles.

----------


## Babyweight

Doesn't he train & workout at Gold's in Ft. Myers, FLa.??

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by SUPERDAVE_ 
> *HE IS CLEAN!! he is an absolute freak.. He works out and does personal training at my gym. He is one of the nicest guys i know. He is cutting right now for a contest in California. He is a monster. I would guess 6 foot 2 around 230. His body fat is around 12 percent. His calves are incredible. 18+ inches perfect. small ankles.*


I had heard he is a really super nice guy, and a good Christian man. SuperDave tell him about AR and see if he can come on the board and help us out. 

Also let him know he has bigtime fans on the board and that we are rooting for him in his contest.

thanks bro

----------


## SUPERDAVE

World Gym , fort myers, fl.


Haven't talked to him yet. Just sayed hi here and there. He's so big and, well, perfect, its intimidating. I'll tell him about AR. It will be a good excuse to talk to him. He totally transforms everyone he trains
From the pics, i think he used to juice, but i can guarantee he is naturaly now. All the contests he does are natural ones. If im not mistaken i think he was mr universe in 97'

----------


## Babyweight

Oh yes thats right It was World Gym... I've seen him there...I trained there for a week once....and um, I think thats one of the reasons why I got that week pass.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Babyweight_ 
> *Oh yes thats right It was World Gym... I've seen him there...I trained there for a week once....and um, I think thats one of the reasons why I got that week pass.*


He is amazing  :Blush:  BigGunz don't read this post  :LOL:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by BigGunz_ 
> *
> 
> Post? What post? I don't see no post.  
> 
> Yeah, right!  
> 
> *


 :LOL:  Love you buddy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

56

----------


## elite01

very aesthetic physique. not a mass monster but looks gr8 when ripped.

----------


## BELLICOSE

Bill a real down to earth guy....a did a training and diet analysis with him. Set me back $100. I just wanted to pick his brain for an hour. He truly is just a freak, he trains hard, eats right, and does it consistently.
He doesn't do prohormones yet....that's what he said. He might do them in a couple years though. 
He's really nice, if any of you are in the fort myers,fl area, drop by and see him.

----------


## maguilagorilla

he looks great, but a tad too small for my taste i would love to look loke thet ,but maybe 20lbs heavier all muscle of course, but he does look great.

----------


## Mentzer's Ghost

Davey is in magnificent shape, but in my mind he's not what I consider the ideal bodybuilder. To make a comparison, if male physiques were judged like females, Bill Davey would be in a fitness class, while guys like Cutler, Coleman, and Co. would be true bodybuilders.

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by Mentzer's Ghost_ 
> *Davey is in magnificent shape, but in my mind he's not what I consider the ideal bodybuilder. To make a comparison, if male physiques were judged like females, Bill Davey would be in a fitness class, while guys like Cutler, Coleman, and Co. would be true bodybuilders.*



Im with you, he is in great shape and diserves respect for his hard work, but to small for me.

----------


## BELLICOSE

Bill Davey:
6'1"
230lbs
5%bf
18"arms
18"calves

And this is all drug free! Trust me guys, he looks huge in person. I would love to look like him

----------


## dacgator

I live in the area and have trained a couple of days in his gym and the guy is huge in person. Looks like 245.

----------


## Mentzer's Ghost

Sure, to most guys he's a moose. But stand him next to Markus Ruhl and he'll look like one of the Backstreet Boys.

----------


## BELLICOSE

> _Originally posted by Mentzer's Ghost_ 
> *Sure, to most guys he's a moose. But stand him next to Markus Ruhl and he'll look like one of the Backstreet Boys.*


But take away the copious amounts of drugs, and Ruhl would look like leonardo dicaprio

----------


## GreatGuns

What's your point? The fact is that the drugs are there, and since Davey supposedly is natural, he'll never be in the same league as Ruhl or the other guys. I agree with Mentser's Ghost. There's a big difference, and you can't compare the two types.

----------


## The French Curler

I think Bill Davey is massive, but his head is kind of small and his neck is skinny and that makes him look smaller. If you blocked out the head or made it bigger with photoshop, or saw him in person, you guys would probably be shocked.

----------


## saboudian

that is definitely what i'd love to look like.
Well proportioned
big but not a monster like Ruhl
define but no veins
no lagging bodyparts

----------


## stillsmall

> _Originally posted by BELLICOSE_ 
> *Bill Davey:
> 6'1"
> 230lbs
> 5%bf
> 18"arms
> 18"calves
> 
> And this is all drug free! Trust me guys, he looks huge in person. I would love to look like him*



if i recall, arnold is 6'2" 235lbs, and around 5% during contest time.. what accounts for the huge visual difference, let alone the 4" of arm missing from davey, and maybe an inch off the calves, and probably 4-5" off the chest?

----------

